# I am the new girl!!



## archery_angel (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello-I have been shooting for about three years and I love it. I spend most of my time shooting with my husband.


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome! Is the hubby on here too?


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome 2 AT


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

archery_angel said:


> Hello-I have been shooting for about three years and I love it. I spend most of my time shooting with my husband.


Welcome to AT! :welcomesign:


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome, archery_angel.

Got a question for you...how did you get interested in archery? Was it through your husband? I've been trying to get my wife interested because I think she would enjoy it; however, I don't want to push it too hard because it will drive her away from the sport.


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

welcome to AT!!


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

:welcomesign:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* archery angel. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Welcome, Female!*

I'm sure you'll love the site. I know that I do.

See you around.

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

